# Stupid Dish Salesman- "DirecTV doesn't have a HD-DVR that records HD-Locals"



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

So a Dish salesman came to the door and tried to sell me. I told him I have DirecTV, he asked if I had HD or DVR's, I told him I had an HD-DVR and two SD-DVR's. He asked if I was disappointed that I can't record my locas in HD with DirecTV's HD-DVR. 

I responded, no, my locals record just fine in HD. He looked puzzled and said "That's impossible, DirecTV's HD-DVR doesn't record HD Locals." I said, nope works great. I don't get them from satellite, i get them over the air. 

He couldn't get over this, he was totally baffled. He argued with me for a good 15 minutes. Apparently he was trained that the only way to get local HD programming is via satellite. LOL


----------



## vttym (Aug 15, 2005)

He better not come to my house.. I get my locals via satellite...

Come to think of it, when I tell the reps on the phone this, they are almost as puzzled as this rep would be... 

"You shouldn't be getting locals, it's probably just a regionalized NBC and FOX.." .. looking into it more "Hmm, no, it's definately local, that's weird, you shouldn't be getting that".. to which I always respond "Well, let's not fix something that's not broken, eh?"

I really need to stop telling them anything about locals.. if I lose my HD locals via satellite through my HR10-250, I'll cry


----------



## TyroneShoes (Sep 6, 2004)

Well, how does the DISH PVR work? If he understands that, he should understand the concept of ATSC tuners in a DTV PVR, one would think.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

TyroneShoes said:


> Well, how does the DISH PVR work? If he understands that, he should understand the concept of ATSC tuners in a DTV PVR, one would think.


The same, except with half the ATSC tuners.. and HD-LITE available via satellite.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 20, 2004)

I wonder if the salesman knows about this:

http://www.zatznotfunny.com/2006-08/tivo-wins-permanent-injunction-against-echostar-and-cash/


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

Hey... if it he comes back..

Send him my house for some training...

I can record both... those from OTA (on one unit), and those from SAT (on the other)..


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

ebonovic said:


> Hey... if it he comes back..
> 
> Send him my house for some training...
> 
> I can record both... those from OTA (on one unit), and those from SAT (on the other)..


When SOME people refer to LOCALS, they mean channels that are LOCAL. In other words, getting HD Channels out of LA (Which by the way I also get) are NOT locals...


----------



## ericL (Jan 6, 2002)

I had a DirecTV, let alone Dish, CSR tell me that the HDTivo can't record locals when he was trying to convince me to wait for the HR20. I tried to convince him for a minute but then just gave up as it wasn't relevant to our discussion.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> When SOME people refer to LOCALS, they mean channels that are LOCAL. In other words, getting HD Channels out of LA (Which by the way I also get) are NOT locals...


Who, exactly, is claiming otherwise? Certainly not Earl.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

cheer said:


> Who, exactly, is claiming otherwise? Certainly not Earl.


????

Are you saying Earl is claiming that he is record his IL locals via sat on his HR10??


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

Adam1115 said:


> ????
> 
> Are you saying Earl is claiming that he is record his IL locals via sat on his HR10??


No, I am saying that he is recording his IL locals via sat on his HR20. He somehow got one to test/play with. See dbstalk.com for his full review.


----------



## jfh3 (Apr 15, 2004)

That's OK.

It's very possible that Dish won't have a DVR that can record anything soon.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

first off, why are you opening your door to strangers? 

2nd ly...does satellite really go door to door? how sad. I guess they look for dishes and then pounce. May as well be selling encyclopedias.


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

newsposter said:


> first off, why are you opening your door to strangers?


What's wrong with that? And how do you know their a stranger until you answer the door?



newsposter said:


> first off, why are you opening your door to strangers?
> 
> 2nd ly...does satellite really go door to door? how sad. I guess they look for dishes and then pounce. May as well be selling encyclopedias.


Can't see my dish from the street... Had a big dish shirt, going door to door... I don't think it was ACTUALLY dish, probably a reseller.


----------



## RonP (Oct 16, 2003)

ericL said:


> I had a DirecTV, let alone Dish, CSR tell me that the HDTivo can't record locals when he was trying to convince me to wait for the HR20. I tried to convince him for a minute but then just gave up as it wasn't relevant to our discussion.


Same here. I just got the $19.95 deal on the HR10 and the D* retention rep told me that I would not be able to record Seattle locals OTA, I would only be able to watch them live. Huh?? For that reason he suggested that I wait a few weeks for the HR20. He even offered to send me a free generic HD receiver to "hold [me] over." This rep is a supervisor and has worked at D* for 10+ years. As with EricL I started to correct him and decided not to waste my time. Just send me my freebie, thank you very much.

Now I'm impatiently waiting for my Silver Sensor to arrive so I can watch...and record...HD.


----------



## mknoebel (Nov 20, 2000)

newsposter said:


> first off, why are you opening your door to strangers?
> 
> 2nd ly...does satellite really go door to door? how sad. I guess they look for dishes and then pounce. May as well be selling encyclopedias.


Dish came to my door a couple of summers ago and tried to convince me that I should switch because Dish was going to get the Sunday Ticket. I explained that it was impossible because DirecTv had just signed an exlusive contract. He told me that not only was that not true, but that his brother was friends with Charlie and he heard it directly from his mouth. Yeah, right.

I told him no thanks, went in the house and printed an article I found online that stated that DirecTv would be the only sat with Sunday Ticket rights and found him 3 houses down and gave it to him. I asked him not to lie to any of my neighbors and wished him a good day.


----------



## wje (Jan 8, 2005)

ericL said:


> I had a DirecTV, let alone Dish, CSR tell me that the HDTivo can't record locals when he was trying to convince me to wait for the HR20. I tried to convince him for a minute but then just gave up as it wasn't relevant to our discussion.


I had a DirecTV CSR tell me my HR10 HDMI problem was a software issue, too.

As hard as it may be to believe, sales people usually know even less than CSRs about what they are selling.

Most likely, they have been confused by D*'s MPEG4 locals rollout. So, they're half correct... D* doesn't have an HD DVR that will record (or even receive) them, at least until the HR20 gets deployed.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

Adam1115 said:


> What's wrong with that? And how do you know their a stranger until you answer the door?


we have peepholes and windows here in my neck of the world


----------



## Adam1115 (Dec 15, 2003)

newsposter said:


> we have peepholes and windows here in my neck of the world


Just can't bring myself to be that rude.. (Look at the guy out the window and not open the door..)

Course I come from a small town moving to the big city.


----------



## wje (Jan 8, 2005)

Here in the back woods of NH, we just keep a gun by the door.


----------



## kbohip (Dec 30, 2003)

Adam1115 said:


> Just can't bring myself to be that rude.. (Look at the guy out the window and not open the door..)
> 
> Course I come from a small town moving to the big city.


He's on the east coast though Adam, if he opens the door for a stranger he'll be robbed, bamboozled, held for ransom, sniped, implicated in a crime involving the purchase of stolen goods, etc. Still, the Dish Network salesman is by far the worst case scenario.


----------



## mr.unnatural (Feb 2, 2006)

Getting back to the original post, I'm guessing that the salesman was told about the HR20-700 and that it cannot currently receive OTA programming. Aside from that, they probably never mentioned the HR10-250 to him, about which he was apparently totally clueless.


----------



## cheer (Nov 13, 2005)

mr.unnatural said:


> Getting back to the original post, I'm guessing that the salesman was told about the HR20-700 and that it cannot currently receive OTA programming. Aside from that, they probably never mentioned the HR10-250 to him, about which he was apparently totally clueless.


I think it's far more likely the salesperson didn't understand about OTA recording.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> Hey... if it he comes back..
> 
> Send him my house for some training...
> 
> I can record both... those from OTA (on one unit), and those from SAT (on the other)..


but not both on one...

for much of the population that means they are missing something.... 
(and if memory serves me correctly- Chicago would be one of those places- isn't there a hopeless ATSC channel on like channel 3? And Directv still doesn't have all the locals in HD via MPEG4- right?- I'd assume you are at least missing PBS if not one or two of the wb/upn/cw/my concoction?)

(can dish go both ways....)


----------



## ccg83 (Jun 24, 2004)

I am scheduled to get my 5LNB dish as well as my HD DVR this friday..everyone I talked to.. the DTV CSR as well as a guy at the DTV best buy booth all told me that the DVR can not record my locals in HD, just the standard def 1... are you guys saying that I Can? Do I need to go buy an OTA HD antenna?


----------



## rminsk (Jun 4, 2002)

ccg83 said:


> I am scheduled to get my 5LNB dish as well as my HD DVR this friday..everyone I talked to.. the DTV CSR as well as a guy at the DTV best buy booth all told me that the DVR can not record my locals in HD, just the standard def 1... are you guys saying that I Can? Do I need to go buy an OTA HD antenna?


The HR20-700 (non-TiVo) current does not have it's ATSC tuners enabled. It will not be able to record ATSC (OTA) stations until they enable it with a future software release. The HR10-250 (TiVo) from day one can record ATSC (OTA) stations just fine.


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

MichaelK said:


> but not both on one...
> 
> for much of the population that means they are missing something....
> (and if memory serves me correctly- Chicago would be one of those places- isn't there a hopeless ATSC channel on like channel 3? And Directv still doesn't have all the locals in HD via MPEG4- right?- I'd assume you are at least missing PBS if not one or two of the wb/upn/cw/my concoction?)
> ...


You would be correct.
I don't think Dish has WGN(CW), WCIU, or WPWR, WTTW (PBS) on their HD SAT Band in Chicago.

VHF-3 CBS, I can't even tune in with the HR10-250. With the H20 (and my old SAT-520), no problems. So I am hopefull with teh HR20 when it is enabled.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> You would be correct.
> I don't think Dish has WGN(CW), WCIU, or WPWR, WTTW (PBS) on their HD SAT Band in Chicago.
> 
> VHF-3 CBS, I can't even tune in with the HR10-250. With the H20 (and my old SAT-520), no problems. So I am hopefull with teh HR20 when it is enabled.


hey earl-

Personally I'm about done waiting for Directv to give me the HD I want on a dvr (I plan to have cable installed next week just not sure if I use a cable company Hd DVR or get an S2 DT as a stop gap until the series 3 comes out.

- but I'm curious if you have heard from your sources at Directv:

1) when they plan to pick up all the HD channels- not just the big 4- and put them in MPEG4
2) when they might turn the atsc tuners on in the HR20

either one would get a good majority of the population all their HD Locals. Doing both would get a huge chunk of the populaiton I'd think.

Further out what about 
3) will they ever carry all the ATSC content including subchannels?


----------



## ebonovic (Jul 24, 2001)

1) Most of my contacts are on the technical/support side of things. None of them are involved in the carrier agreements, so he has little information about what channels are being added. As far as I understand it, we won't see many outside the big 4, and possible CW.. until the other two sats are launched and operational

2) All indications (from multiple sources) is the October time frame

3) I don't know... never asked... I'll try to bring that up next we talk on the phone.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

thanks

do you get the sense that #1 is being held up for the 2 other sats because of a marketing decision or a technical standpoint? Is there a real world limit to the spaceways that is alot less than 500? (like they could do 500 lil if they were all aimed at 2 markets but since the spotbeams have to cover 30+ they run out of power?- just a hypothetical example of a technical reason...)


----------



## TonyD79 (Jan 4, 2002)

mknoebel said:


> Dish came to my door a couple of summers ago and tried to convince me that I should switch because Dish was going to get the Sunday Ticket. I explained that it was impossible because DirecTv had just signed an exlusive contract. He told me that not only was that not true, but that his brother was friends with Charlie and he heard it directly from his mouth. Yeah, right.


With the way Charlie does business, I wouldn't be surprised if he doesn't just put it on the birds and wait for the lawsuits!


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

ebonovic said:


> 2) All indications (from multiple sources) is the October time frame
> 
> .


Someone posted at dbsforums an email from a CSR confirming that OCtober date. So looks official for public consumption at this point...


----------

